# Potato and Smoked Salmon Cake



## mish (May 25, 2005)

Potato and Smoked Salmon Cake

1/4 small red onion, diced
1 garlic clove, minced
1 Tablespoon unsalted butter
1/2 cup low-fat cream cheese
2 Tablespoons low-fat sour cream
1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed
2 medium-sized russet potatoes, washed and dried well
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
salt to taste
freshly ground pepper to taste
3-4 thin slices of Nova lox, shredded 

Preheat oven to 350 F. Melt one tablespoon butter in a heavy bottomed pan over medium heat. Quickly saute the red onion and garlic, about 45 seconds, until they are soft but not brown. 

Cut the cream cheese into small pieces and stir into the saute pan with the two tablespoons of low-fat sour cream and dill weed, stirring until cream cheese melts and blends with the other ingredients. Remove from heat. Slice potatoes 1/8-inch thick and toss with the two tablespoons melted butter, salt and black pepper. Set aside.

Lightly spray a nine-inch glass pie dish with vegetable spray. Place a single layer of seasoned potatoes on the bottom, salt and pepper slices. Top with dollops of the cream cheese mixture and spread with the back of a spoon to evenly coat the potatoes. Sprinkle with half the shredded salmon. Repeat with a second layer of everything ending with a topping of potatoes and cream cheese mixture. 

Wrap tightly with foil and bake in the preheated oven for one hour or until the potatoes can be pierced with a knife. Remove the foil and turn up the heat to 400ƒF and bake for an additional 10 minutes to brown the top of the casserole. Remove from the oven and refrigerate after it has cooled completely. Cut into wedges before serving. This can be eaten hot or at room temperature.

To make ahead and reheat, first bring to room temperature, then wrap in foil and place in a preheated 325 F oven for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## PA Baker (May 25, 2005)

What a great idea!  Yum!


----------



## mish (May 25, 2005)

Thank you, PA.  A little caviar and sour cream on the side coudn't hurt.


----------



## PA Baker (May 25, 2005)

I know I should try it, but I've never worked up the courage to try caviar!


----------



## mish (May 25, 2005)

If you can, PA, give it a try. Took me a while to get use to. Think it's an aquired taste. Personally, I could take it or leave it...but some dishes lend themselves to a little extra touch. Thought that would make a nice combo.


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

yum, mish! 

PA, caviar is really, really yummy. i like it on toast with cream cheese.


----------

